

Live My Journey connects travellers with locals through social trip planner - livemyjourney
http://www.tnooz.com/2011/08/31/tlabs/live-my-journey-connects-travellers-with-locals-through-social-trip-planner/

======
livemyjourney
Would love to hear any feedback on this.

Disclaimer: I'm the founder of Live My Journey.

